# Carrot cutting test - 210 Kiyoshi Kato WH vs. Toyama



## ma_sha1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Similar to the Shig. Kasumi 210, my previous review here
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/review-shigefusa-210mm-kasumi-vs-tf-toyama.45454/

I acquired Kato WH for review, I had to see it for myself on what the hype was all about. Like the Shig., I’ll probably end up selling the Kato as I can’t afford to keep it.

First impression:

It’s much more impressive in person than I imagined from the pictures, looks beefy & feel hefty, with killer taper & full spine to edge convex grind, plus a thick hairline finish that demand respect, I gained confidence already just by holding it, waving it around & slashing air.

Carrot cutting test cut vs Toyama:

As a home cook, carrot is the only thing i have that provides some challenge, rest of the veggies & meat are not good testers as any of my knives can cut them well.

With the very first cut, I as shocked that it cut carrots as easily as my Toyama, & the front half actually out cut the Toyama. Not even my 3x thinned TF can out cut Toyama. This puts it decisively above my Shig. Kasumi 210 in cutting abilities.

I wasn’t expecting this to be honest, however, from the spine shot, one can see that the front half of my Kato spine is actually thinner than Toyama. The choil comparison reveals that the my Kato is thin behind edge similar to Toyama at the heel, probably thinner than Toyama towards front half behind edge.

I think the trick here, despite the thick spine at handle & heel, is simply the drastic linear taper combined with vertical taper full convex grind, vs. Toyama half convex grind. This knife also is taller than typical Kato 210, that helps too. I don’t believe in magic, I think it’s just simply physics being executed flawlessly. 

Overall, I am really impressed. If I had the means, I’d keep it over the Toyama because the conference it gives me.The thick spine above heel mask it more comfortable to hold & apply down force on the spine.

specs:

215mm edge length, 48mm heel height/185g.

Spine thickness at handle/heel/half way/1cm from tip: 5mm/4mm/2mm/0.7mm


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 20, 2020)

My 210WH (a little heavier than the usual at 206g and 48mm heel height) is a cutting beast and experiences virtually no wedging issues even though the thickness of the spine suggests it might be a problem. The steel is also a joy to use on the stones, getting razor sharp with very little effort. Mines a keeper.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Totally, mine is a keeper too. I think the spine is actually thin above where it cuts. If I have the funds, I’d keep it for sure, but unfortunately, it ate up my entire knife budget, I won’t be able to have any more fun after this.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Exactly, its thin behind the edge and only gets thick quite high up the blade road, which helps with food release. This is the taper on mine compared to a 220 Kato Sanyuto. Much thinner from halfway down the blade to the tip.


----------

